# Using a prepaid visa debit type card here?



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

Does anyone know or has anyone used any of the prepaid visa or mastercard credit/debit cards at any ATM's in Mexico, specifically in the Lake Chapala area? I know that bank debit cards work fine and I expect the fees for using this type of card will be higher but I have a very important specific reasons for wanting to know.

Any info would be very much appreciated. To clarify, I am thinking of the cards you buy in the USA like at walmart or other stores and preload with a certain amount. I have researched and searched most boards I know of and can't find any answers. 

The situation is quite urgent so any help would be appreciated.

Gracias!


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't think you could take money out at the ATM from the cards you buy at the store? I had a couple mastercards that people sent me as gifts, and I was able to use them like you would a regular debit card at the major stores like walmart, superama, chedraui.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

If you have a PIN number, try it. If not, use it at a store.


----------

